# Buying my first bike



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

My son has just started cycling and I would like to join him (can't catch up just by running any more). Apart from stationary bikes in the gym, and cheap ass bikes back in the day in college, haven't really done much cycling. 

So looking for some help with Dubai specific tips. (the cycling subreddit and google searches are a bit overwhelming). 

1. Best place to buy a bike - thinking of just going to decathlon. Can also go to sun and sand sports outlet or revolution bikes in Motor City. Just looking for something which is good value (does not break the bank), but is not a cheap steel bike (the carrefour variety - I had to give my son's bike away and get another better one from Decathlon). Just general purpose bike - not looking to race any time soon. Edited to add: In summary, something for casual biking and can upgrade if I (and the son) like it.

2. Is any clothing + specific shoes necessary? Apart from a helmet?

3. Any suggestions on kid friendly biking paths? We do not want to be in others' way as my son is still learning. Is the Jumeirah corniche meant for cycling? Is Al Qudra too hardcore?

Many thanks!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

1. Decathlon is a good start but talk to the guys at Revolution cycles first. Avoid any shops on SZR unless you plan on taking out a mortgage. At his age, steel is entirely appropriate until he hasnt just given up after a few weeks.

2. No specific clothing necessary unless he starts doing longer distance in which case he will want bib shorts, a top and fingerless gloves, sunglasses etc. Dont let him have cleats until he's able to cycle well on flat pedals and wants to get serious.

3. Try taking him to Yas Marina on a Sunday night for StartYas (register beforehand to save time) to let him get his confidence up. Al Qudra would be too fast for a young lad, but if he's really young you could try the Nadd Al Sheba track when its quiet.


----------



## Catalin_a (Dec 19, 2016)

I dont know if I'm stupid or not but I think rsinner whants to buy a bicycle for himself.

Anyways...
1.Anywhere where they can provide bike fit, THIS IS CRITICAL FOR YOU'RE HEALTH !!
2.If you are doing long distances then yes.
3.I don't know

Cheers.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Catalin_a said:


> 1.Anywhere where they can provide bike fit, THIS IS CRITICAL FOR YOU'RE HEALTH


No it isn't - don't talk nonsense. Almost no cyclists ever bother with a 'bike fit' as it costs more than most people spend on a bike.

Current price for a bike fit in the UAE is about 2,400AED.

If by bike fit you mean a person with no qualifications putting the seat at the wrong height and selling you any old junk they can, then yes, thats a local bike fit and you'll get that for free.


----------



## Catalin_a (Dec 19, 2016)

I did not know that is so expensive for a bike fit in UAE and that people who provide bike fit are not qualified, that sounds bad and quite dangerous.

rsinner, I would sugest to at least ask for a guidance in the store from a person who has real experience in cycling (specialy road cycling). Bike fit is important for your health, if you will start to ride longer distances, your back, knees, etc. will thank you.
I am not a profesional, I think twowheelsgood have more experience than me, but I know a few friends who got serious injuries because wrong bike fit.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks to you both. I was actually asking about myself 
My son is just about 7 so just learning the ropes - learnt to balance the bike just 10 days back! We got him a bike from Decathlon which was fine. So I want to ride with him now.


----------



## Catalin_a (Dec 19, 2016)

rsinner I am happy about you, I have a 4 years old cyclist myself 

As I understand more about your situation, and after I read my first post regarding "THIS IS CRITICAL FOR YOU'RE HEALTH" I do realise that you do not need profesional bike fit and that I sound very dramatic.

I will encourage you to do some research about bike fit, specialy for your son, it is important for his health.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Please stop deleting posts that point out that other posters are offering dangerous unfounded advice.

Children do not need a bike fit AS THEY ARE STILL GROWING so its money wasted and they wouldnt sit in one place anyway.

No bike fitter will do it for a child so stop suggesting nonsense please.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

rsinner said:


> My son has just started cycling and I would like to join him (can't catch up just by running any more). Apart from stationary bikes in the gym, and cheap ass bikes back in the day in college, haven't really done much cycling.
> 
> So looking for some help with Dubai specific tips. (the cycling subreddit and google searches are a bit overwhelming).
> 
> ...


Sun and Sand Sports, Bank Street, Bur Dubai.


----------



## Catalin_a (Dec 19, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Please stop deleting posts that point out that other posters are offering dangerous unfounded advice.
> 
> Children do not need a bike fit AS THEY ARE STILL GROWING so its money wasted and they wouldnt sit in one place anyway.
> 
> No bike fitter will do it for a child so stop suggesting nonsense please.


I did not delete anything.

rsinner , here is so me more nonsense

The Definitive Guide to Kids Bike Sizes (Don't Buy the Wrong Bike)


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rsinner said:


> 1. Best place to buy a bike - thinking of just going to decathlon. Can also go to sun and sand sports outlet or revolution bikes in Motor City. Just looking for something which is good value (does not break the bank), but is not a cheap steel bike (the carrefour variety - I had to give my son's bike away and get another better one from Decathlon). Just general purpose bike - not looking to race any time soon. Edited to add: In summary, something for casual biking and can upgrade if I (and the son) like it.
> 
> 2. Is any clothing + specific shoes necessary? Apart from a helmet?
> 
> ...


#1 Personally I think that is a decision you can make shopping around. I bought my first bike here at Adventure HQ, it was a hardtail 26" Merida with Shimono SLX (mid-level) components for AED3000. I had no idea what I was buying at the time but it turned into a good bike that I have ridden thousands of kilometers on. I think you should look for something similar in a brand name, there is a big difference riding a decent bike compared to a cheaper one, I have a bike in the US that I bought for $450 that takes a lot more effort to ride.

As far as fit it definitely does matter but I have never had a professional fitting I just adjust the seat to maximize my comfort and used the shop guide to size the frame.

2. I like to ride with fingerless gloves. It is more comfortable and keeps my hands from slipping off the handle bars when I sweat. Other than that I wear a sweatband, helmet, comfortable shorts. tennis shoes, and muscle or tee shirt. I also gear up with Bluetooth headphones and using Cyclemeter to track my rides with an occasional use of my GoPro mounted on the handlebar to record an interesting ride.

3. I ride around the Marina and see kids on it a lot, it gets busy with people on the north end but the rest of it is a nice ride. Jumeira used to have a track on it. I also like riding around the creek. If you have mountain bikes, the Hatta Mountain Bikes Trails have a "green" route that is fun and easy enough, I was at an event there a couple of weeks ago and lots of kids participating.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you. This is all very helpful, though I am still a bit uncertain where to buy. Will shop around.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Thank you. This is all very helpful, though I am still a bit uncertain where to buy. Will shop around.


Ask a simple question!........




Get 101 confusing answers!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Thank you. This is all very helpful, though I am still a bit uncertain where to buy. Will shop around.


I have heard good things about Revolution but have never visited. As mentioned I got a good deal at Adventure HQ at Times Square, I also got a good deal on a more advanced bike at Ride on SZR, they have the Giant brand. You might look at a 2016 model instead of a 2017 for the discounts available. 

Wolfie's is a very nice shop on SZR but be prepared for high prices. For me I would run out of patience and would probably just look at Adventure HQ, Ride and Revolution and pick the best deal for the best mid-level bike I can afford (my target price would be about 3000).

If you don't want to spend that join one of the groups of Facebook and look for a used one, a friend just sold a Giant mountain bike for 1300 on Facebook.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> If you don't want to spend that join one of the groups of Facebook and look for a used one, a friend just sold a Giant mountain bike for 1300 on Facebook.


Agreed. I am in a similar situation and contemplating getting a bike at the moment. All of my friends who are into biking have advised not to buy new and get one from Dubizzle. There are a lot of relatively high and mid spec bikes on there which have had very little use.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I looked around at the weekend in Decathlon and Cycle Hub. I was thinking of a hybrid but now looking for an MTB. Price range - as low as possible for a good bike (aluminum frame)! I think that will set me back by 3K in cycle Hub and maybe 1.5-2K in Decathlon (with this being heavier).

I have my eyes on Dubizzle but seems to be full of "never used" Chinese bikes from dealers, and not a lot of genuine second hand stuff.

I also need to figure out how to carry the bike once bought! The carriers that they sell in Decathlon (and cycle hub) are not made for my Volvo! (The Thule website says they are not made for my car)


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I looked around at the weekend in Decathlon and Cycle Hub. I was thinking of a hybrid but now looking for an MTB. Price range - as low as possible for a good bike (aluminum frame)! I think that will set me back by 3K in cycle Hub and maybe 1.5-2K in Decathlon (with this being heavier).
> 
> I have my eyes on Dubizzle but seems to be full of "never used" Chinese bikes from dealers, and not a lot of genuine second hand stuff.
> 
> I also need to figure out how to carry the bike once bought! The carriers that they sell in Decathlon (and cycle hub) are not made for my Volvo! (The Thule website says they are not made for my car)


Make sure the carrier you buy doesn't block you license plate, fines have been issued for this. Maybe rooftop would be best for your car?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the same bike. It's a great bike if you're looking for a compromise between a trail bike and a road bike. The downside is that it's not as effective as a mountain/trail bike nor as fast as a road bike can be. But no complaints from my end. It's five years old now and still going strong for convenient cycles (NAS, Al Qudrah and around Jumeirah/US).



XDoodle****** said:


> #1 Personally I think that is a decision you can make shopping around. I bought my first bike here at Adventure HQ, it was a hardtail 26" Merida with Shimono SLX (mid-level) components for AED3000. I had no idea what I was buying at the time but it turned into a good bike that I have ridden thousands of kilometers on.


Rsinner, regarding fitting the bike in your car, I presume you have the 4x4 version with a large boot in the back. Most bikes can be taken apart easily these days. Remove the rear tyre and slide the bike into the car. May want to have a tick comforter or one of those wraps to prevent the bike from scratching the car interiors.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> I have the same bike. It's a great bike if you're looking for a compromise between a trail bike and a road bike. The downside is that it's not as effective as a mountain/trail bike nor as fast as a road bike can be. But no complaints from my end. It's five years old now and still going strong for convenient cycles (NAS, Al Qudrah and around Jumeirah/US).
> 
> 
> 
> Rsinner, regarding fitting the bike in your car, I presume you have the 4x4 version with a large boot in the back. Most bikes can be taken apart easily these days. Remove the rear tyre and slide the bike into the car. May want to have a tick comforter or one of those wraps to prevent the bike from scratching the car interiors.


I put a set of Mavic's on it and it helped my average speed by 2-3 kph, fast enough for me and more versatile than a road bike. I have a full suspension Giant Anthem 27.5 for the mountains, another nice bike I've been happy with.


----------



## falcon01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Decathlon is a great start as it has range and very affordable, quality wise. Once you have done distance and got a better feel you might want to consider high end bikes and components. 

Its important that the bikes fits you - height of seat, to a whole range of adjustments from handle bars, reach etc. Don't need to go for a bike fit, google and youtube are your friends. Once adjusted the ride will be much more comfortable.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

falcon01 said:


> Decathlon is a great start as it has range and very affordable, quality wise. Once you have done distance and got a better feel you might want to consider high end bikes and components.
> 
> Its important that the bikes fits you - height of seat, to a whole range of adjustments from handle bars, reach etc. Don't need to go for a bike fit, google and youtube are your friends. Once adjusted the ride will be much more comfortable.


Thank you.
I have decided to minimise my upfront investment and will look for a new bike at Decathlon. Dubizzle is a minefield. 
I have also concluded that for anything more serious I will buy a good road bike once I know that I haven't given up on this!


----------

